# Travelling the Maritimes - What is your experience?



## melonger (Jul 3, 2018)

I'm going out with a group of friends in August to chill out in Halifax and area for a week. We did the trip last year after our wedding using my wife's work van (Grand Caravan), and we're really hoping to not have to do it again. 

We had originally planned to take our Model 3 Long range. To which I had a full route planned, charge times based on the Fast charging available out east, but after having it now for a week and travelling from Ottawa to Sudbury (and back), it dawned on me that the majority of the fast chargers out east and local are all CCS or Chademo.

Seeing there's no SuperChargers yet (end of 2018 is what Tesla.com says), and no sign of a near future (or any future) for the adapters to be made for CCS or Chademo available for the Model 3. What is a couple to do?

Does anybody have any pointers to make this possible? or more familiar with the area? I've been looking through plugshare and all the different charger companies, but I'm wondering if this is even a worthy cause. 

Any thoughts or advice would be welcome. We really want to try and make this happen. We're just hoping not to lose a day or two just to charging. We are at least planning one overnight in St-John NB, then ferrying over.


----------

